# Gun building question



## mikedabuilder (Feb 4, 2007)

I have been shooting for quite a few years and have just fell in love with pistol shooting, and I can't get eough of it.

:smt023 Bought a Kimber Gold match with a .22 conversion kit a few months ago. 

My question is since I really don't use the 22 kit much is it possable to build a .22 1911 around this barrel? Also how hard is it to buy the parts and assemble the gun? I am a builder and work with my hands and can perform the fitting required I am just not sure how much fitting and smithing tools are required. 

Thanks for any help you can offer.
Mike


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

mikedabuilder said:


> I have been shooting for quite a few years and have just fell in love with pistol shooting, and I can't get eough of it.
> 
> :smt023 Bought a Kimber Gold match with a .22 conversion kit a few months ago.
> 
> ...


Let me get this straight, you have a 22 upper (complete slide assembly) and want to build a pistol around it? It's easy to do, Brownells, Midway and many other places have tons of 1911 parts. Just get a new/used 1911 frame, order up your parts and put it together.

Here's a few places to start looking.

www.brownells.com
www.midway.com
www.e-GunParts.com


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

2400 did ya good, I will just note that your frame will have to be ordered/bought from a FFL dealer in case ya didnt know that already.


----------



## mikedabuilder (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks guys,
I just was not sure if machining of these parts was required. I did know about the FFL to buy the frame. 

Now what determines accuracy? I know I can not build a custom quality gun but what can I control to build an accurate gun? 

Thanks again guys
Mike


----------

